# "tinted glass" walls on the cheap



## Steerpike (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm trying to get the effect of Victorian tinted glass for a production of _A Doll's House_. My TD's first inquiries regarding this were not promising - $100.00 for a 4 x 8 sheet of lucite, which would blow through our entire scenic budget in the SL wall. 

I'm considering trying some combination of plastic sheeting and spandex, but I'm curious if anyone else has achieved this effect on the cheap.


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 6, 2010)

The plastic substrates will be costly no matter what. 4x8 sheets of Lexan go for about $100/ea. Tinting is easy, though. Gel sheets stuck onto the plastic via adhesive can tint anything just about any color you want.

You can get sheets of Plexiglas, relatively thin, at a somewhat cheaper price, such as this place offers a 4x8x.060 for $70. Add on shipping and I don't know you're much better off, though.

If you can afford to downsize, you could try a 2'x2' grid with 24"x24" Apollo gel sheets, skip the substrate and just tack the sheets to the grid. It might not be the specific look you want, but it'll come in many times cheaper.

You may need to result to fabric, which I can't give you much advice on, but I'm sure others will comment on the feasibility and details of going that route.


----------



## MarshallPope (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe you could look at the vinyl-tablecloth-on-a-roll in the Walmart fabric department? It would definitely be cheaper, but you might have a hard time getting the wrinkles out.


----------



## Traitor800 (Mar 7, 2010)

MarshallPope said:


> Maybe you could look at the vinyl-tablecloth-on-a-roll in the Walmart fabric department? It would definitely be cheaper, but you might have a hard time getting the wrinkles out.



I use shower curtain liners from Walmart all the time in place of frosted plexi, they only cost $3.00 a piece and if you take your time and staple them up real good you can get rid of all the wrinkles with a little careful work with a heat gun. So the vinyl tablecloth shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## pmolsonmus (Mar 7, 2010)

Very Cheap - Build a frame with 1 x 4's or similar and attach to foam or whatever your wall is made of. Create the stained glass design out of Black Construction paper. Make 2 identical designs. Between the two layered designs use colored tissue paper (available in all kinds of colors) Use a light glue wash for multiple layers and darker colors on the outside edges connecting to your design, connect the 2 layers on the outside edges with gaff tape or black duct tape and attach to the frame.

Here's a picture of our Madrigal Dinner - Foam walls, construction paper stained glass, with a back light. This is the only shot I have on this computer, but we did an entire wall with 4' windows that really works.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Mar 7, 2010)

Almost as cheap, with the same frame apply heatshrink window insulation. Use electrical tape to layout the frames and paint with acrylic paint.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Mar 8, 2010)

Muslin dyed with anilines can work well on a tight budget.


----------



## Van (Mar 8, 2010)

BrianWolfe said:


> Muslin dyed with anilines can work well on a tight budget.


 
'course you'll spend all that saved money on a liver transplant.......


----------



## BrianWolfe (Mar 8, 2010)

> 'course you'll spend all that saved money on a liver transplant.......


 
Actually my understanding is that the highly refined aniline dyes we use are not health threatening. I wouldn't drink them but they are often confused with there more notorious cousins which are carcinogens.


----------



## MercyTech (Mar 9, 2010)

We buy heavy rolled plastic sheet from the local home center in the paint department.
With well constructed 1x4 frames, you can stretch it pretty tight, and paint your glass designs on it.
Tim


----------



## ship (Mar 12, 2010)

If of any help products like 3M Super 90 as sprayed on make for really good frosted glass if applied to what ever from scrim to Plexi Glass. Like the directional nozzle.

Did gel in the past for some work with other adhesives that were less intensive for coloring.

This of any help. Scrim verses price of Plexi or other materals including window screening.

Intent is to make the effect and reflection per glass from one side. Perhaps even fiberglass screening if not correct could be sprayed with paint better to similuate glass, say silver or white. Than from the rear the gel or frosting as needed afterwards.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 12, 2010)

Corogated Plastic sheets might be an interesting solution. Call your local plastic dealer for more info or try someone like these guys. It might not fit the Victorian look 100% but it would probably look better than some of these other ideas presented so far. The clear stuff takes light really well so you can do something with gel and gobos on the back to spiff up the look.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 7, 2010)

And the winner is...
Traitor800 and his idea for Walmart shower curtain liners. It looks much better live than it photographs. We didn't have the money or time to do colored lights behind the walls, but we got the basic effect we were looking for. Total materials budget of $700.00 (the curtains were donated.) Thanks for everyone's helpful responses.


----------



## Kelite (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for following up with your choice, it looks very nice!!! Yet again I'm impressed with the resourcefulness of the ControlBooth peeps and your/their willingness to share ideas and tips/tricks. Very encouraging!


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 7, 2010)

I too, am impressed, particularly with how closely the realized design resembles the rendering.




How was the rendering created?


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 19, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> I too, am impressed, particularly with how closely the realized design resembles the rendering.
> 
> 
> 
> How was the rendering created?


VectorWorks 2007, with a figure from a Sargent painting pasted in with Photoshop to replace the awful figure that comes with VectorWorks (give me back the old-school wooden mannequins of Microstation!)


----------

